# Ask Dish: New HD channel 9466?



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

A new channel just showed up in my guide. It is channel 9466 HDEV2. It showed up in a customized favorites list without any action on my part too. The guide data just says "Off Air" right now. But if I select it I get an info screen that says it is PPV that isn't available now. Is E* actually adding new HD content?

-Chris


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah - "magically" added to my HD favorities list, too - but NOT to any of my other favorites list (none of which have ANY HD channels in them).

Nice of them to add it to the list. Probably screwed up a few people's remote macros.

Just another indication of E* not thinking anything through - plus their attitude of doing things to MY equipment without MY permission - frigging communistic.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Soooo, is this a second HDPPV channel or maybe a channel set aside for NBA HD games (like the Mavericks.... which I'm guessing Charlie is carrying in due to HDNET (aka The "Benefactor" who owns both)


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

9465 is set aside for Mavericks, only visable to dallas area.
9466 is set aside for NBA-TV.
They all share with 9467. So only one channel will be on at a time.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

SimpleSimon said:


> Yeah - "magically" added to my HD favorities list, too - but NOT to any of my other favorites list (none of which have ANY HD channels in them).


Could it be that you actually added channel 9466 to your HD favorites list in the past?
Channel 9466 used to be the HD events channel number.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, dang - you could have the answer. I don't remember for sure, but considering I set up a "All HD" list when I got the box, it seems likely.

So your theory is that it was in the list the whole time, but not visible. Quite possible.

SO - half an apology to E*. Only half because they left invalid data in the box, that was just waiting to come back and bite us.


----------

